# فحص اجزاء المحركات النفاثه عن طريق اخذ عينات من الزيت



## tand (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يااخوان انا في ورطه المشرف غير موضوع رسالتي 
وصارت (فحص اجزاء المحركات النفاثه عن طريق اخذ عينات من الزيت)
وماصار عندي وقت كثير 
ياليت احصل على معلومات ونتائج بهذا الخصوص


----------



## م المصري (2 مايو 2008)

معلومات و نتائج في وقت واحد .....
 اعتقد صعب حاليا بدون معلومات اكثر عن موضوعك بالتفصيييييل


----------



## tand (2 مايو 2008)

*انا محتاج*

شكرا على اهتمامك اخي 
انا محتاج
-نوع الزيت المستخدم في المحرك (مثلا b373).
-التركيب الكيميائ لهذا الزيت.
-عينات للزيت المستخدم والنتائج المخبريه.
-الاساليب المستخدمه في الفحص.
اتمنى ان تساعدوني


----------



## glider-pilot (17 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اسف للرد متأخرا بسسب انقطاعي عن المشاركات
ان للزيت في المحركات فوائد كثيرة فهو للتبريد ولمنع الاحتكاك بين اجزاء المحرك المتحركة وللتاكد من عدم وجود شوائب او اجزاء من المعادن التي يتكون منها المحرك داخل الزيت يوجد هناك برنامج لكل محرك يحدد فيها اخد عينات كل 5 ساعات او 10 ساعات ترسل الى المختبر الفني وتكون العينة مباشرة بعد عودة الطائرة اوبعد فحص المحرك على الارض وعند وصول العينة للمختبر يقوم الفاحص بوضع جزء من العينة في الجهاز المخصص وهدا الجهاز يقيس كمية بعض المعادن في الزيت وخصوصا الحديد والالمنيوم والتيتانيوم والنحاس والكربون وغيرها ولكل مادة هناك حدود معينة لا يمكن تجاوزها حسب المراجع المرسلة مع المحرك حين صناعتها وان وجد هناك تجاوز يوقف المحرك عن الطيران لحين اخد عينة اخرى للتاكد او فحص المحرك من الداخل لانه احتمال ان يسكون هناك تاكل في اجزائه الداخلية لهدا فحص الزيت مهم جدا والله يوفقك


----------



## tand (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على المشاركه ولكن هل استطيع الحصول على نتائج فحص هذه العينات ؟ ومن يستطيع توفيرها لي؟


----------



## غاويها من زمان (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يوفقك يا اخى


----------



## ميكانيكي هيدروليك (18 سبتمبر 2008)

tand قال:


> شكرا على المشاركه ولكن هل استطيع الحصول على نتائج فحص هذه العينات ؟ ومن يستطيع توفيرها لي؟


 
يستطيع توفيرها لك مهندس طيران متخصص في المحركات ، وعلى مايبدو إن لا أحد في هذا المنتدى مهندس طيران فعلي على إرض الواقع ........

على كل حال ،يستخدم الزيت لتبريد البرينجات (bearings) الموجودة في الظاغط والتوربين ،وهذة البرينجات يتم تركيبها في عمود الادارة (عمود الدوران shaft ) الذي يوصل بين المروحة الامامية والظاغط مع التوربين ،وعلى فكرة ان عدد البرينجات الموجودة في الظاغط في حدود ثلاثة بينما في التوربين في حدود أثنان ،كما يستخدم لتزيت صندوق المسننات (gearbox) هذا والله أعلم ...........


----------



## تامر متي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

أخذ عينات الزيت يتم علي فترات معينة حسب نوع المحرك و يتم تحليل هذه العينات لبيان نسبة بعض المعادن مثل الحديد أو النحاس و هذه المعادن تدخل في تصنيع كراسي التحميل التي يتستخدم الزيت نت اجل تبريدها و تقليل الاحتكاك اثناء الدوران . يبين ايضاً تحليل عينات الزيت نسبة الرايش المعدني Metallic Chips و علي فكرة كل محرك له نسبة معينة من الرايش المعدني داخل حدود المسموح و في حالة زيادة الرايش عن النسبة المطلوبة يعطي هذا مؤشر عن وجود شئ غلط في المحرك . علي فكرة يوجد في بعض المحركات لاقط مغناطيسي لالتقاط الشوائب و الرايش المعدني و يعتبر هذا جزء من دورة الزيت.


----------

